
You Can Give a Boy a Doll, but You Can't Make Him Play with It - PunchTornado
https://www.theatlantic.com/sexes/archive/2012/12/you-can-give-a-boy-a-doll-but-you-cant-make-him-play-with-it/265977/?single_page=true
======
rubberwoodneck
Well, that's kind of stating the obvious. Some years ago, I read about an
experiment where the boys were given dolls and the girls were given action
figures (I think).

The boys bent the dolls into gun shapes and played cops&robbers. I don't
remember what the girls did.

------
lucozade
Children are quite resourceful when it comes to play.

My eldest son had no interest in toy cars when he was small. One time we went
to friends who pretty much only had toy vehicles.

Our son was a bit hesitant to play at first but then became engrossed. He was
particularly attached to a dumper truck.

Curious, we watched him for a short while then all became clear. He was
pretending they were dinosaurs.

------
yostrovs
Robots are gender neutral. Perhaps the parents of these children should have
gotten themselves a FANUC or two, which are easily programmable without the
psychological consequences.

